# Ausable River Camping/trout fishing



## motroutfisher (Mar 2, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could help me out as far as finding a place to camp and fish along the Ausable River. This is kinda what I'm looking for...
1. It has to be along a stretch of the river that has at least decent trout fishing during the summer. I don't much care about size, just numbers of fish.
2. I would much prefer it not be on the fly-fishing only area, as I prefer spin fishing with Mepp's.
3. I would prefer a public campground, but if it isn't it needs to have reasonable prices.
4. It needs to be within four or five miles of the river.

I really appreciate any help I may get. I am used to fishing the trout streams of Missouri, (yes, there are some) and I am thinking about a camping/trout fishing trip up there next summer.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

wheres the fly only line at? or is it an artificial lure line? mckinley bridge? 4001 bridge? who knows.... 

ill look for a map i seen on the dnr web site, you can also look it up on the national forrest services web page as the Au Sable is a National Senic river....


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

motroutfisher said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me out as far as finding a place to camp and fish along the Ausable River. This is kinda what I'm looking for...
> 1. It has to be along a stretch of the river that has at least decent trout fishing during the summer. I don't much care about size, just numbers of fish.
> 2. I would much prefer it not be on the fly-fishing only area, as I prefer spin fishing with Mepp's.
> 3. I would prefer a public campground, but if it isn't it needs to have reasonable prices.
> ...


Try Alcona Park. If you want a little cheaper and more rustic, use the USFS rustic campsites upstream and downstream from Alcona Park.


----------



## motroutfisher (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the help, that's just the sort of place I'm looking for. What can I expect as far as fishing goes in that area?


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

any bait from McKinley down to the Alcona Pond

Mio to Mckinley is artificials only.

Mio down to Alcona get planted fairly heavy and public access is reasonable.

get on the Mich DNR site and check area regulations.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr

and the fish stocking DB

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/

the DNR site also has info on camping.

good luck


----------



## motroutfisher (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks. They are brown trout I expect?


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Also try U.S.F.S. site for camping. There is a rustic camp near McKinley and another near Luzerne as well as others.


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

About 8 yrs ago i did a canoe trip on the AuSable in which we fished/canoed all day and camped on the side of the river for the evening. Cant remember for the life of me what stretch. My buddy had showed me it. Great time but wish i could offer more info.


----------

